# How do I remove the rear bucket seats



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Hey Guys.

Was hoping for a little help on removing the rear bucket bench seats for running some RCA wires under to the trunk. In my maxima, there is just 2 tabs I need to pull to remove the seat, but I can't seem to find them on the 240. 

Any help you guys can give would be great!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

on a s14 you take out the tabs where a passenger's foot would be on the left and right side fo the seat. They're unscrew the 10mm or 12mm? with a rachet and wa-lah.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the help!


----------

